# AGR points



## jdcnosse (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Student Advantage card which I typically use on my Amtrak railfare (allows me to save 15%), and I know AGR gives you 2 points per dollar, but is this on the base railfare (before discounts) or on the price I actually pay?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2011)

Based on the price you actually pay.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 15, 2011)

Although, I remember something about a 100 point minimum. Is that still in effect, or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2011)

That is correct


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 16, 2011)

As said, it is 2 points per dollar you spent on your ticket, or a 100 point minimum. So if your ticket costs $50 or less, you earn 100 points. If over $50, you earn 2 points per dollar. Note also, this is per segment!






As an example, you go from San Francisco to Sacramento for $24, but you have to take a Thruway bus from SF to EMY and a train from EMY to SAC. Since each ticket is valued at under $50, you would earn 100 points twice - since you have 2 tickets!


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 16, 2011)

Alright thanks! I'll have to decide whether or not I want to save that money or rack up the points by not using my SA card..lol


----------



## rrdude (Jun 16, 2011)

Ryan said:


> That is correct


This is correct he is hallucinating?


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jun 16, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> Alright thanks! I'll have to decide whether or not I want to save that money or rack up the points by not using my SA card..lol


Take the cash! AGR points are valuable but not 50 cents each valuable.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 16, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct
> ...


Both.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 16, 2011)

Exiled in Express said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> > Alright thanks! I'll have to decide whether or not I want to save that money or rack up the points by not using my SA card..lol
> ...


The _only_ case I would take the points is if it was likely to make the difference between making an advanced status (Select/Select Plus) for a year by a few points.

Now, a question on the SA card: Does it deduct 15% on just the coach fare, or on the whole transaction? Because the 5% net is of dubious value to me vis-a-vis the AAA/NARP discount (especially when a lot of my travel is on relatively short notice).


----------



## AlanB (Jun 17, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Now, a question on the SA card: Does it deduct 15% on just the coach fare, or on the whole transaction? Because the 5% net is of dubious value to me vis-a-vis the AAA/NARP discount (especially when a lot of my travel is on relatively short notice).


Just on the coach seat, just like AAA & NARP. Only difference is that extra 5%.


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 17, 2011)

and sadly I think I might lose it after this year  Although I'm still only a freshman, I believe they only offer it to those 18-22. Of course I could always lie and say I'm still the same age, but then again they'd have it in their records.


----------



## The Journalist (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm 23 and I still have the SA card. It doesn't matter how old you are as long as you're a student.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 17, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Now, a question on the SA card: Does it deduct 15% on just the coach fare, or on the whole transaction? Because the 5% net is of dubious value to me vis-a-vis the AAA/NARP discount (especially when a lot of my travel is on relatively short notice).
> ...


I hate to correct Alan



, but there is a difference! Discounts like AAA, SA and such require a 3 day advance purchase to receive the 10-15% discount. The senior discount (of 10%) can be used on the same day of travel!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson said:
> ...


Hate to correct my friend the_traveler but the Senior Discount is 15%! :lol: As Casey Stengel used to say "You can Look it up!"


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 17, 2011)

The Journalist said:


> I'm 23 and I still have the SA card. It doesn't matter how old you are as long as you're a student.


Hmm I could have sworn there was something about an age requirement when I signed up for mine...


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 17, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The senior discount (of 10%) can be used on the same day of travel!
> ...


Old age does that to the mind!



Certain people should know that!


----------



## The Journalist (Jun 18, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> The Journalist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 23 and I still have the SA card. It doesn't matter how old you are as long as you're a student.
> ...


All I can find is you have to be at least 16; no upper limit is given: http://www.studentadvantage.com/content/?id=807#purchase1

I sure hope there's no upper limit; I'll be student at least til age 25...


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 18, 2011)

The Journalist said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> > The Journalist said:
> ...


Alright thanks, I'm sure that I misread some other benefit that you had to be under 22 to get. I don't remember where though. lol


----------

